# Peeps going to Kemoket 7 in Tokyo? けもケット７行く人ー！！



## JUNEO (Apr 11, 2018)

Hey everyone!
Are there any furries making the trip to go to the Kemoket 7 convention in Tokyo at the end of April?
I'm going to be a volunteer there (which I'm looking forward to, but scared because I've never been to a big convention and I'm not good at handling crowds in small spaces).
If anyone's going, it would be fun to meet & greet! ^^ 

こんにちはー！
4月末のけもケット７に行くケモナーさんはいますか？
一応自分はボランティアとして参加する予定です！初めての大きいイベントで人混みすごい苦手なのでちょっと不安ですけど；；
ここで行く方がいたら是非お会いしたいです！
よろしくお願いします！＾＾


----------

